# Need help - Pentax K5 or Canon 7D



## panda124 (Nov 10, 2010)

I need some help, I cant decide between the pentax K5 and Canon 7D.


----------



## shaunly (Nov 11, 2010)

panda124 said:


> I need some help, I cant decide between the pentax K5 and Canon 7D.



What kind of shooting are you looking to do? Both of these have body have different strong point. Both are great if you use them for what they're good at.


----------



## pez (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is the DxOMark comparison.


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 11, 2010)

Clearly the Pentax is the one you want, new-member-from-two-days-ago-and-only-one-post. :thumbup:


----------



## pez (Nov 11, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> Clearly the Pentax is the one you want, new-member-from-two-days-ago-and-only-one-post. :thumbup:


 LOL I didn't notice that- wonder if he's a bot? Curious question to post here where there are all of 2 Pentax freaks like me.


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 11, 2010)

Some people like to make alternate accounts and post things like this to stir up controversy and argument.  Considering some of the recent posts in this sub forum, I got the sneaking suspicion this happens to be one of those cases.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 11, 2010)

If I were buying a new body right now it would be the K5 even if I wasn't already a Pentax guy.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Nov 11, 2010)

The K5 does seem like an excellent body, from the reviews and DxO's testing, it's well worth the money.  But in my mind, Pentax was the first to release the "updated" models this go-round.  The 7D and D300s have yet to be updated...if Pentax can do this well, it makes one wonder just how good the Canon & Nikon updates will be. 

Don't get me wrong, I started on a Pentax K-x and I like Pentax, I hope the K5 holds it's ground.  Competition is always good for consumers.


----------



## panda124 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Thank you for your replies.  I have been without internet for a week so havent had a chance to get back on here.  I ended up goign with the 7D


----------



## daarksun (Nov 18, 2010)

Great choice the 7D, awesome camera with an amazing AF system.


----------



## panda124 (Nov 18, 2010)

its a fantastic camera! i love it!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 19, 2010)

The Pentax doesn't believe in underexposure apparently.


----------



## pez (Nov 20, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> The Pentax doesn't believe in underexposure apparently.


 Still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## EddieDerbyshire (Nov 20, 2010)

Canon 7d!


----------



## pez (Nov 21, 2010)

Canikons. :roll:


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 22, 2010)

pez said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > The Pentax doesn't believe in underexposure apparently.
> ...


 
K5 Low ISO Noise ----- Not! - PentaxForums.com


----------

